# NHL Lockout ends - does anyone care?



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Lockout ended last night - the players made big gains getting a DB pension! Not something I thought they would have gone after. 
Does anyone care - or have most of us "moved on" to other tihings. Will the fans come back?
(Either way - one has to feel better for the small bar and business owners that rely heavily on this industry)
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...tentative-deal-to-end-lockout/article6973251/


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I was in a "sports" bar yesterday trying to watch playoff football. Literally no one was interested in the game. Perhaps things pick up in these places with hockey. I'm a huge hockey fan but the lockout has left me a bit jaded. As long as the Canucks never win the Stanley Cup I'm happy.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmmm..they make all that money and got a DB pension too? Nice work if you can get it. I'm not a big follower of hockey, but I do like watching my hometown Sens get back into playoff contention again.

Whether I will live long enough to see the Ottawa Sens win the Stanley cup again..???? is anybody's
guess.

The "modern" Sens have been in the NHL for 21 years now, and although they came close about 5 years ago (2007 playoffs against the Anaheim Ducks) they ran out of steam in 5 games! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Stanley_Cup_playoffs

They ( the Sens also known by other team names) won the Stanley cup many, many years ago, with 1903 being the first and the 1926/27 season being the last after which the team disbanded. They were not resurrected again until the 1992-93 season.)

After all..we still have the Stompin' Tom song..



> Hello out there, were on the air
> it's hockey night tonight!
> The tension grows,
> the whistle blows,
> ...


In spite of the owners/NHLPA squabbles over the last few years, hockey is still a big thing in Canada. 
Lots of sports bars and other related businesses are suffering right now and I'm sure there are parts of Canada
where hockey fans are combatting "hockey withdrawl" symptoms, after all it's a L-o-n-g winter without
saturday night hockey on tv. I'm sure the players are probably drawing from their savings at this point.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Oh we care, this is Jets country in Manitoba and today is like heaven for us ,my boys in the city may take me to a game and the missus, well she may go with some nudging.
It is easy to be jaded when the talk turns to salaries and pensions but walking into the arena the ice smell grabs you and it is our national game.
My first pharmacy job was in Flin Flon (1977) and that was/is the ultimate hockey town where Reg Leach, Bobby Clarke, played junior hockey for the Local Bombers. During late summer we had a hockey camp and my claim to fame is being a winger for Chuck Arnason (Canadiens) but he never took me with him to the Bigs.
Let the (short) season begin............


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I care,
hard core fantasy hockey addiction
might have kicked if the whole season was cancelled but now....................


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

After the last strike, I didn't watch an entire game for 6 years. I have no interest to watch another game for a while, especially in this crap-shoot of a season.

A part of me was sickened to watch a bit of the opening night after the lost season when pretty much all the major markets were sold out and fans gave standing ovations to the return of the game. No wonder the players and owners continue to treat their fans like crap; they know they'll keep coming back for more and more.

I'm still pretty bitter, and I have no intention of going back this season. Or the next.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My husband watches Suze Orman with me at 9pm on Saturday Nights now so hockey night in Canada over in our house lol.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@marina628, too funny.

I'm glad it's back, I'll watch it for sure but still ticked off at the pissing contest the billionaires had with the multi-millionaires over the last few months.

I don't care about the hockey players' terms so much as the seasonal and part-time workers that didn't have a job for the last 4+ months. I feel for them.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I will watch on Saturday nights. Busy enough throughout the week.

I was a little surprised to hear that the players got Dec. 24th, 25th, 26th off from having any games in the new contracts.

I have no doubts that Canadian fans will come back to watching, not sure about US fans though. To sell hockey in the US they have to have more games on Sundays (especially after Football season is over, on Christmas (when the NBA has a game or two) and on New Years Day (outdoor game) to try to win over some US fans.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Im a winnipeg,happy about it but after waiting(and never thinking the jets would come back)To the comeback season last yr and then no hockey again this fall it was a emoional kick in the teeth.

I was actualy wondering if i should look @ molson stock now...wondering if there is anything to try and profit from(something that has been distressed for a last few quaters ect,and will get a up-tick,maybe boston pizza ect)

Islenka-would did you think about the kane incident(him calling mayweather with stacks of $$$)The wpg media went alittle overboard on that--I like kane.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I only wish fans would have the gumption to speak with the $$$.

If even a single game boycott could be organized, fans should try to send a message deep and strong.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> My husband *watches Suze Orman with me at 9pm on Saturday Nights* now so hockey night in Canada over in our house lol.


What does Suze Orman got to do with hockey? Isn't she one of the financial strategies gurus?

What your hubby needs is a good winter dose of NHL..now that it's back. We need our slammin', boardin', high stickin' and fightin'.. that's what winter is all about in Canada.:biggrin:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

The question was ,do you care?We don't lol.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Kane is an asset to the Jets and thought the Vegas pic....way overblown

Enjoy and hope you get to some games, playoff bound.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Argonaut said:


> I was in a "sports" bar yesterday trying to watch playoff football. Literally no one was interested in the game. Perhaps things pick up in these places with hockey. I'm a huge hockey fan but the lockout has left me a bit jaded. As long as the Canucks never win the Stanley Cup I'm happy.


Except today Argo, people in Vancouver are Seattle Seahawks fans and they are now going to Atlanta after a good come from behind win in Washington. 

On the hockey front I think the only thing fun I might look forward to is seeing Luongo go to Toronto and see him play on Saturday night hockey.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah I'm a Seahawks fan too.. in Boston Pizza today and there was one other guy watching. I had to ask them to turn the sound on.

Boo Canucks. I would like to see something like an Edmonton vs. Buffalo Stanley Cup. That would piss off Bettman for sure.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

On a personal level, I'm not interested in pro sports. On a professional level. I'm the GM of a restaurant/bar across the street from BC Place and Roger's Arena in Vancouver, so yeah- we're pretty happy about it!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I've been a Seahawks fan since I got a Jim Zorn jersey when I was 8 years old. Now own a very nice Russel Wilson jersey. :biggrin: Unlike most of Vancouver, I am not a bandwagoner. If they won the superbowl, it would be on par with a Canucks Stanley Cup win for me. 

Though, to be honest, my previous love affair with NHL hockey has taken quite a hit. Don't know if the sport is going to be able to draw me in for quite a while. Actually quite surprised how muted my reaction was when I heard they had reached a settlement.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I will watch a few games of the final in May like I have since the past cancelled season. But love that come-from-behind win by the Seahawks. First away win in the post season since 1983. 20 years. Did I mention I am from Toronto! But I never get to see them play in May!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Go Hawks!

With a pitiful defense like Atlanta's I would say the Hawks actually have a decent shot in the next game, but beyond that... who knows, I doubt we could smoke the 49ers again like that..

How about a Packers vs. Pat's final anyone?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just heard on CBC, that someone calculated the financial impact of a full season lockout on the Canadian economy ( GDP 1.72 Trillion).
Apparently if they hadn't reached an agreement before the 11th, it could have led to shutout for the full season, financial loss to the Canadian economy calculated at 1.0% of the GDP.

Because they managed to save at least half the season, it's only 0.5% or about 800 million.

Not sure if those figures are accurate, but it goes to show, that even if most people can find other things to be interested in besides the NHL, 
the economy suffers, sporting goods, bars and the arenas ...not to mention of course, the NHL owners and the players.

However, A side benefit for the last four 4 months, we didn't have to put up with Don Cherry (Coaches Corner).:biggrin:


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not a sports fan, myself.

I kind of liked the fact there was no hockey...

Carver, are those GDP numbers calculated pre or post Vancouver riots? :biggrin:


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

It's funny how many guys are not into sports here. When I see your kind in the wild, it is like encountering an alien species. Not into sports? Well what do we have to talk about.. hmm.. nothing.

Luckily here, the answer is to talk about investing. Unfortunately, approximately 0% of 20-somethings I meet have any interest in investing.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> 1. When I see your kind in the wild, it is like encountering an alien species. Not into sports? Well what do we have to talk about.. hmm.. nothing.
> 2. Luckily here, the answer is to talk about investing. Unfortunately, approximately 0% of 20-somethings I meet have any interest in investing.


*1.* For starters, how about cars, and most importantly, how to spot gold diggers, lol. :biggrin:
*2.* It will be great when they start teaching the subject early in schools.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* For starters, how about cars, and most importantly, how to spot gold diggers, lol. :biggrin:
> *2.* It will be great when they start teaching the subject early in schools.


 ....* 1.* LOL!, *2.* Good point and add to that - at home too (eg. allowance for chores).


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> I've been a Seahawks fan since I got a Jim Zorn jersey when I was 8 years old. Now own a very nice Russel Wilson jersey. :biggrin: Unlike most of Vancouver, I am not a bandwagoner. If they won the superbowl, it would be on par with a Canucks Stanley Cup win for me.
> 
> Though, to be honest, my previous love affair with NHL hockey has taken quite a hit. Don't know if the sport is going to be able to draw me in for quite a while. Actually quite surprised how muted my reaction was when I heard they had reached a settlement.


My dad's a big Seahawks fan. In the days before Sunday Ticket I'm sure the Spokane affiliates were all we could pick-up on TV. Somehow my brother ended up a Bears fan I ended up a Browns fan.

We also watched a lot of hockey and at one point I probably knew every player in the league, along with their stats. It was nice growing up in Calgary in the 80's because the Flames-Oilers rivalry was really intense and fun to watch. Once the league expanded I found the level of talent diluted quite a bit and the game was much slower paced, less exciting. That also coincided with the Flames decline into mediocrity and so my love for hockey diminished over time.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I'm not a sports fan, myself.
> 
> I kind of liked the fact there was no hockey...
> 
> Carver, are those GDP numbers calculated pre or post Vancouver riots? :biggrin:


Does it matter? I'm sure that the those numbers were taken out of the air...but nevertheless...Molson's and other
breweries were probably feeling the pinch this fall. Apparently, they are considering going after the NHL for financial 
redress..so there is probably a big chunk of that 800 million estimated that the Canadian breweries lost this fall.




> Molson Coor beat expectations as its net profit increased 1.5 per cent to $197.7 million US in the third quarter on a 25 per cent increase in revenues.
> 
> Adjusting for one-time items, earnings increased 17.2 per cent to US$248.9 million *despite a weaker performance of its Canadian business caused by the lockout*, reduced summer demand and the impact of canning supply issues in Montreal
> http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl...nhl-lockout-beer-molson-coors-sales-down.html


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I was hoping it would never end. How long has it been since the Laffs were tied for first this late in the season (well excepting the 2004-2005 season)!! I really thought they had a shot, if only they could have just left things to Bettman and Fehr, but noooooooo! 

I was getting a little nervous that I was going to have to watch basketball after the Super Bowl. I enjoy March Madness but no interest in the NBA. Good news with the short season is that it will be playoff hockey almost from the start. In fact, why don't they just pair up using last years final standings and play best-of-7s starting February 1st!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if playing sports translates into someone becoming a fan of sports in general. I played hockey and football, never at a particularly high level... though I played some decent defense because I was always good at skating backwards. And even today, with my tired ol' 40 year old arm, I can still launch a nice spiral about 45 yards... :biggrin: Hurts like hell afterwards though. :tongue-new:


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> It's funny how many guys are not into sports here. When I see your kind in the wild, it is like encountering an alien species. approximately 0% of 20-somethings I meet have any interest in investing.


How do you think I feel? When I see _your_ kind in the wild, I'm all alone. At least you've got 9 other drunk assholes at the bar you can talk to about which hockey team's going to get the cup and who's trading players at the moment.

In any case.... Sports are one thing if you're playing. But really... who cares about someone else's game? boooorrrrrrrrrrrrinnnnnnnnggggg. Does anyone sit there and watch monopoly tournaments on TV? How is that any different than hockey? I just don't understand sports. They are annoying at best. Feels like a big waste of time to me.



carverman said:


> Does it matter? I'm sure that the those numbers were taken out of the air...but nevertheless...Molson's and other
> breweries were probably feeling the pinch this fall. Apparently, they are considering going after the NHL for financial
> redress..so there is probably a big chunk of that 800 million estimated that the Canadian breweries lost this fall.


It was a rhetorical question, Mr. C. I was only trying to be facetious. :rolleyes2:


----------



## brocko (Apr 20, 2009)

Being from Toronto we do not have a team just a mega huge golden pot where people supposedly of sound mind annually ,fall to late winter,throw away their money.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

KaeJS - no monopoly on tv, but they do put poker on tv! Not sure I would call that a sport.

But Poker is a game. 

Hoping to see Marina win a poker game on tv! :encouragement:

I guess hockey season will be good for the economy.

What the NHL really needs are some American fans (outside fo the NE region), and an American cable tv contract.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

The NHL actually secured a long term TV deal with NBC last year, which is what makes this lockout so bizarre. Momentum was building and now that's been lost. Oh well, at least they still get their $200M from NBC this year.

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nh...even-lockout-cancels-2012-171130920--nhl.html


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> It's funny how many guys are not into sports here. When I see your kind in the wild, it is like encountering an alien species. Not into sports? Well what do we have to talk about.. hmm.. nothing.
> 
> Luckily here, the answer is to talk about investing. Unfortunately, approximately 0% of 20-somethings I meet have any interest in investing.


Music
Guitars
Travel
Health
Science
Photography


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

There once was a time when my life revolved around hockey. I had two sons that played mid-level competitive hockey for 10 years or more. It seemed as though I spent as much time in arenas as I did in our home, some years' 12 months through. It was a wonderful experience that I wouldn't trade for anything. Playing hockey taught my sons some wonderful life lessons. Then something happened...

It wasn't just that they grew up and life got in the way because it was pretty clear from early on they weren't going to make a living from it despite the encouragements of a few over zealous coaches. The game changed. Broken collar bones, separated shoulders, knee injuries -- that's just hockey, right?

After they hung up their skates for good, we (my wife and I) decided to get season's tickets to the local AHL squad. Pretty good hockey! Better than the stuff on TV, IMO. But, the goonery was becoming more and more prevalent. Head shots that put guys out for half a season were met with a few games suspension. I sat there in disbelief as the powers that be seemed more than happy to sacrifice their stars in the name of gratuitous violence. I didn't need it! I haven't watched one minute of hockey of any kind since that realisation. :disillusionment:

The lock-out provided me with a bit of entertainment from the perspective of a mild fascination with the idea that they might just be willing to burn down their collective houses in this lusting over the spoils. I really wanted to see how far they were willing to go. I had hoped that it might get to decertification as the chaos that ensued would make for interesting times indeed, but no such luck. Hockey is back and I don't care. There are lots of other alternatives for our viewing pleasure. :sleeping:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Scomac
I had a similar experience with 2 sons in Rep Football and Hockey. Especially in the fall when the seasons overlapped!

It did not turn me off hockey nor football, but I can see your reasons. Perhps it was because the boys had there fill before experiencing any permanent injuries? I remain an avid football fan even though I know the players experience permanent injuries that shorten their lives.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I like hockey a lot and am looking forward to a good season. I think the 82 game season is ridiculous, so the short season will be a nice change. Each game (or two) will really mean something.

@scomac - I used to love fighting in hockey, but now I hate it. Pointless and damaging, I really wish they would get rid of it.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I can't believe the Ontario buddies here aren't talking about the firing of Brian Burke. It is funny they fire him and then put Burke's apprentice Dave Nonis in his place. My guess or from what I hear is Burke wouldn't pull the trigger on a Luongo deal so they put a yes man in his place to get the deal done.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Seems that the Laffs enjoy Canuck leftovers... Burke, Nonis, and soon perhaps Bobby Lu.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

It's Toronto so it doesn't really matter. They could have had Ken Holland in there for the last 10 years and it still probably wouldn't make a difference. Who the heck is Dave Nonis anyways! Only way the Leafs ever become a real team is to drop a couple more teams into the GTA.


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

I live for sports, both playing and watching/talking about them, so I am glad to see the NHL back. Although it's not my favorite sport since I never had the opportunity to play the game, being from a 1st generation immigration family, my nephews have started playing and its revitalized the love I had for the game when I started watching with my dad in the 80s. I'm hoping that when I have children, that they will want to play the game too.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Training camps open today, no exhibition games. Shortened regular season starts next Saturday.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=649886&navid=nhl:topheads


----------



## CrankIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, even though I no longer have time to watch every game that I have access to on my tv, it's weird living in Canada during the winter without NHL activity. 48 games per team is better than none.


----------

